# Wine bins



## ORSINI

¿Alguien sabe a qué pueden referirse las palabras "WINE BINS".
Aparecen en un contexto arquitectónico del siglo XVIII situados "debajo de las ventanas" de una iglesia poco ortodoxa, concretamente la de West Wycombe.
¿Son toneles? ¿Cubas?


----------



## Benzene

Hi *ORSINI!*

I don't know the Spanish translation but you can look at here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Norton_Priory_wine_bins.jpg

I hope this picture is helpful.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## ORSINI

Ahora sí que ando confundida...
La imagen que me envías -muchas gracias- es arquitectónica. Parecen espacios para guardar cubas de vino como en las bodegas, y no recipientes en sí como yo creía.

¿Alguien conoce el nombre en español?


----------



## Monickv76

Si no me equivoco se les llaman Cavas.....


----------



## ORSINI

Verás, parece que "cava" se aplica a la dependencia subterránea donde se elabora y conserva el cava (vino espumoso). No he oído que se utilice este término para otro tipo de vinos, ya que para eso tenemos bodega y algún otro sinónimo.
En el contexto británico que se cita se habla de vino. Entonces ni siquiera existía el cava catalán, aunque tal vez guardaran champagne francés.
Muchas gracias por el intento, siempre se aprende algo más.


----------



## Monickv76

¡Qué interesante ORSINI! Tenías que ser de España para dar una explicación tan concreta . Ya sé la diferencia, ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## ORSINI

Bueno, yo no sabía que los lugares (bodegas) donde se almacena el cava se llaman -o pueden llamarse- cavas.
¡Saludos!


----------



## 0scar

Es una bodega, una cava era una bodega en un palacio.
Un nombre actual es "vinoteca".
Especificamente, por la descripción, podrían llamarse nichos botelleros.


----------



## ORSINI

Hola Óscar:
En el contexto de "wine bins" encaja muy bien lo que dices de "nichos botelleros", pero qué mal suena, ¿no? Nunca he oído decirlo. Claro que, se trata de otra época. Por cierto, el "enclave" del que se habla pertenecía a un aristócrata, de modo que no sé hasta qué punto podría decirse "cava" aquí. No he buscado a fondo, solo he visto que "cavas" se aplica a esos espacios donde se almacenan las botellas de cava.
"Vinoteca", que yo sepa, es una especie de "tienda" donde se puede catar y comprar vino, en algunas vinotecas incluso se come. Desconozco si el término se utiliza también para designar "bodega", no lo creo.


----------



## 0scar

La vinoteca es también una mueble "biblioteca" para botellas de vinos, es lo que el DRAE llama botellero.


----------



## ORSINI

Sí, pero es un término moderno. No podría haberlo utilizado para definir las "wine bins" de aquel aristócrata inglés.
Muchas gracias por las aportaciones... Yo solo tengo "muebles" llenos de libros...


----------

